# illinois smoking laws



## funlab (Aug 29, 2007)

for any of my fellow illinois friends i have a question. what is the deal going to be with places like sullivan's? will they be able to skirt the legislation for their cigar bar by calling it a private club or something? surely there must be technicalities that won't shut places like this down??


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.idph.state.il.us/tobacco/Smoke_Free_Act_q&a.htm


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

mr.c said:


> http://www.idph.state.il.us/tobacco/Smoke_Free_Act_q&a.htm


and

"Private club" means a not-for-profit association that (1)
has been in active and continuous existence for at least 3
years prior to the effective date of this amendatory Act of the
95th General Assembly, whether incorporated or not, (2) is the
owner, lessee, or occupant of a building or portion thereof
used exclusively for club purposes at all times, (3) is
operated solely for a recreational, fraternal, social,
patriotic, political, benevolent, or athletic purpose, but not
for pecuniary gain, and (4) only sells alcoholic beverages
incidental to its operation. For purposes of this definition,
"private club" means an organization that is managed by a board
of directors, executive committee, or similar body chosen by
the members at an annual meeting, has established bylaws, a
constitution, or both to govern its activities, and has been
granted an exemption from the payment of federal income tax as
a club under 26 U.S.C. 501.


----------



## funlab (Aug 29, 2007)

mr.c said:


> http://www.idph.state.il.us/tobacco/Smoke_Free_Act_q&a.htm


great - this is real uplifting news...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

B & M s and Arlington Park Racetrack.

Certain number of designated hotel rooms.

Besides that, smoke outside (but at least 50 feet from any business entrance) or at your house. Besides that, you're about done in IL.


----------

